# Phrag. Schroderae help..



## Tarainmn (Sep 16, 2022)

Hi there! I just bought this plant at an orchid show, and I’m wondering if it looks diseased or if these spots are normal. This is my first phrag. I’ve got it separated. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Ray (Sep 16, 2022)

I would guess that to be damage due to issues in the past. I suspect it won't spread.


----------

